# Which Rifle?



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to buy a new rifle soon and I've narrowed it down to 3 rifles. The Tikka T3 Lite, Remington 700 CDL, and Browning A-Bolt Stainless Stalker. I would like any advice offered. Anyone who owns these rifles or has experience with them share your thoughts!
Thanks!
Alex


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Go with the Remmy. Browning sux, Tikka is pretty decent if it fits you right. Savage would be a better choice!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would agree. Browning sux, never had a Tikka so I can't comment. Of the three mentioned I'd say Remington. But you may want to look seriously at a Savage. IMO better than Remington. Yes, I said it. Now excuse me, I have to go find my flame retardant suit.

Huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

never been impressed anything browning. as much as it pains me take a serious look at savage as the last few i have shot have been the proverbial "tack driver". the remmys will get the job done but found a trigger and stock are definate upgrades that are needed.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Which Savage? I'm not very familiar with them.. I don't know a single person who owns one.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

And again I've narrowed it down to these three. I am kind of pulling towards the Remington. Either the CDL or BDL


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In the Savage I would look at the Weather Warrior 16/116 FHSS, or the Hunter 11/111 FHNS. The Weather Warrior is stainless, the Hunter is blued. Both have the accutrigger and accustock. Both of which you will have to replace on a Remington if you want something decent.

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not trying to be smart here, but if you don't know any one with a Savage rifle, you either don't know people who shoot for very small groups, or you know too many people who are stuck in the "I have always shot X brand" or "Browning is more expensive so it must be better" mindset.

Remmy is the best choice of your three in my opinion. A 700 is a 700 your only choice is do you want a blind magazine, a hinged floor plate, or a detachable magazine. I like heavy barrels and heavy rifles, but that is just me. Try to get a used one with the "old style" good trigger, the new X mark sucks! If you can't get an old style, a trigger swap to a timney or similar is pretty easy, but needed!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You can never have to many rifles so I'm in the same predicament as you Gooseshredder. What caliber are you going for?

I was considering the Browning since it's just over half the price of a Savage. However, I see the Savage Weather Warrior is only 5 ounces heavier. I thought about the Savage Light Weight Hunter, but a 20 inch barrel is just to short. 
I called Browning about their 6.5 Creedmore and they will not be made until late September. I got the same story at Thompson Center. If I am going to have this thing shooting by October I may just have to go Savage.

What is it that people don't like about the Browning?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Browning makes an ok hunting rifle. Not overly exciting in the accuracy department, but fine for hunting.

I guess my biggest problem with Browning is the same as the issues I have with Leupold. They have been getting by for at least the past 15 years on name recognition. QC and CS is not steller for either one. And there are lots of manufacturers who are making similar products, better, and for less money.

huntin1


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd go with the 700 BDL. I have an ADL and love it except for having to chamber and eject the rounds, my son has a SPS with the drop plate, much better deal. CDL you have to worry about losing/forgetting the clip, done both with my 7600 once.....


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Tikka T3 Hunter and love it. It has a great adjustable trigger and the bolt cycles like glass. It shoots 1 1/2" 5 shot groups or better at 100 yards with the 5 different factory ammo brands I have tried. The only thing I would recommend is a Limbsaver recoil pad if you go with the Tikka, your shoulder will thank you.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya I'm going to want it chambered in a 30-06 or .270 probably. I've been hearing that the tikka would be hell on the shoulder if it was chambered in the 30-06. Any other suggestions?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine is a 300wsm and with the Limbsaver it feels like it kicks less than my 30.06 savage


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Why did you post this same question three times?

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=98388
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=98385

A man once taunted Chuck Norris with a bag of Lay's potato chips, saying "Betcha can't eat just one!" Chuck Norris proceeded to eat the chips, the bag, and the man in one deft move.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

^^I wanted to get as many people possible looking at it and offering me advice..? Why do you care? haha


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

well if advice is what you want here goes. 270 why? 30-06 burn more powder when the 308 does everything it does till you get above 200grns. browing is just a name. tika everything but the plastic clip pretty acceptable. remmy the 350 small block of guns can accesorize and make it yours. Savage out of the box (ugly) shooting guns. if it is me looking for a deer gun .260 rem or 7-08 top of the list. if you want a long acton get the 300 win mag and make it worth your time


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Cant go wrong with the Rem 700 IMO


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Cant go wrong with any of them.

Im partial to the Savage 110 myself and accutrigger, but thats just me.


----------

